# I'm buying a custom enclosure that is 4x2x3



## chitodadon (Aug 16, 2012)

This Guy is selling me a enclosure that's 4x2x3 how long will.this last my baby Tegu mindful he is on 9 weeks old 

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 16, 2012)

Not long. If your gu hibernates, you'll get a year. Maybe. Might as well just get the big one. Save yourself some money and time.


Pretty nice enclosure though.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 16, 2012)

My Tegu is 6 1/2 weeks he is still small and its only $150

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


So would it be better to.keep him.in the 55gal tank

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 16, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> My Tegu is 6 1/2 weeks he is still small and its only $150
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...





Thats a good deal. I'd buy it. But it wont be big enough for your gu next year. Hope you have a big enough place. I have a few critters that would love to live in that enclosure.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 16, 2012)

Yea I know I plan on getting a 6 ft vision tank because I don't have time to.build one I live in NY so its crazy I wish I had someone to.build it also I got a 160 Watt mvb that I just got, should I keep my Tegu in the 55 gallon or put.it in the 4 ft

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 16, 2012)

What would you rather live in?


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 16, 2012)

The 4ft

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 16, 2012)

A year


----------



## james.w (Aug 16, 2012)

Its hard to say how long it will last you, my All American was 42" at a year old. He would have been extremely cramped in there. I would plan for 6 months and go from there.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 17, 2012)

That's going to.be temporary though till I cab afford to buy a 6 ft or.bigger

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


This the 55 gallon until I get the 4 foot one

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 17, 2012)

chitodadon said:


> That's going to.be temporary though till I cab afford to buy a 6 ft or.bigger
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...





I had dexter in a 55. At one year it was way to small. He get bigger every day it seems. Speeking of. Must buy more food today


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 17, 2012)

Should I put more rocks

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

